# Enable root login in OS X Lion



## nemac (Jan 20, 2012)

I am trying to allow the root login on my 13" MacBook.  I found the following instructions on the web:
============================================

How to enable the root user
OS X Lion

From the Apple menu choose System Preferences....
From the View menu choose Users & Groups.
Click the lock and authenticate as an administrator account.
Click Login Options....
Click the "Edit..." or "Join..." button at the bottom right.
Click the "Open Directory Utility..." button.
Click the lock in the Directory Utility window.
Enter an administrator account name and password, then click OK.
Choose Enable Root User from the Edit menu.
Enter the root password you wish to use in both the Password and Verify fields, then click OK.

=========================================

I am able to do every step on the instructions up till the portion where it says to "Choose Enable Root User from the Edit menu"  This portion does not appear on my system.  I do not show the "Edit menu" where I can select to "enable root user"

Has anyone been able to do this?

TIA

Javier


----------



## fryke (Jan 21, 2012)

First: Why would you require to login as root? As an administrative user, you can authenticate where root-privileges are required, so logging into Mac OS X as root is unnecessary. If you require such a thing in Terminal, you can simply use the command "sudo -s" to get to a root shell.

For me the tip works fine &#8211;*exactly as described &#8211;, but I'm on 10.7.3 beta, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 21, 2012)

You should be in the Directory Utility at that point where you will see Enable Root User under the Edit menu.
So, you should see "Directory Utility" named next to your Apple menu.
If you do not see "Directory Utility", then you have missed a step (and those steps are accurate on Lion)
If you ARE in Directory Utility, then what DO you see on the last few lines in the Edit menu?


----------



## nemac (Jan 21, 2012)

How to enable the root user
OS X Lion

From the Apple menu choose System Preferences....
From the View menu choose Users & Groups.
Click the lock and authenticate as an administrator account.
Click Login Options....
Click the "Edit..." or "Join..." button at the bottom right.
Click the "Open Directory Utility..." button.
Click the lock in the Directory Utility window.
Enter an administrator account name and password, then click OK.
Choose Enable Root User from the Edit menu.
Enter the root password you wish to use in both the Password and Verify fields, then click OK.

=========================================

the steps above clearly do not say anything about going to the "Edit" menu.  Thank you, you did mention to go to the "Edit" menu.  That did the trick.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 21, 2012)

nemac said:


> ...
> Choose Enable Root User from the *Edit* menu.
> ...
> =========================================
> ...



I don't really mean to be critical, and I'm glad that you finally succeeded. 
But, you did copy the same bunch of steps here twice, yet you seemed to (clearly) miss the step that you yourself listed about going to the "Edit" menu.
Doh! There it is!


----------

